# G4 qui s'allume et s'éteint



## SPVince (10 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous!!

Je ne me suis pas encore présenter mais je vais y aller tout de suite après ce message.
Pour faire cour j'ai un G4 qui fonctionnait très bien, jusqu'a dimanche dernier ou j'ai voulu regardé la ram que j'avais. J'ai retiré ces dernières puis les aient remis mais depuis dès que je veux démarrer, le bouton s'allume le ventilo aussi puis aussitot un petit bip retentit et tout ce coupe.
J'ai suivi plusieurs instruction en appuyant sur le bouton près de la pile ( appuyer longtemps, pas longtemps, une fois, plusieurs fois etc)..mais toujours rien...
Au secours please..

Vincent


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Juin 2009)

Salut, teste une a une t'es barrettes de ram et passe un cout de bombe a ir dans les slots

Voila


----------



## SPVince (11 Juin 2009)

Bah javais deja essayé de soufflé dessus ...mais rien...
vais rééssayé..
Merci quand meme


----------



## Arlequin (11 Juin 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> teste une a une t'es barrettes



et ça tu as essayé ? 

une > allume
l'autre > allume

il est aussi possible que tu doives faire un reset de la carte mère

quel G4 ?


----------



## gridaz (11 Juin 2009)

J'ai eu plus ou moins le même problème hier.

Reset PMU, utilisation d'une seule barette à la fois.... rien!

J'ouvre donc le mac et check l'alim (ATX moddée) pendant que j'appuie sur le bouton ,et c'est elle qui faisait le petit bruit que j'entendais.
J'ai alors pensé à un court circuit ou autre problème électrique, déclenchant une protection interne.
Je débranche donc la mobo, puis essaie de débrancher un disque sans succès o) et enfin le ventilo du boitier, et là je redémarre OK (en shuntant le cable ATX).

Je rebranche donc le tout, test -> OK, je rebranche le ventilo (modif molex) -> OK :??:

Donc voila juste un coup des connexions probablement. Tout est reparti dans l'ordre, maintenant ça fonctionne au poil!


----------



## SPVince (13 Juin 2009)

merci pour la réponse mais je suis novice et je ne comprend pas tout...lol
peux tu expliquer plus clairement
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> et ça tu as essayé ?
> 
> une > allume
> l'autre > allume
> ...




Ca j'ai essayé ca donne rien
c'est G4 mais quel précision d'autre??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h14 ----------

reset carte mère c'est le PMU c'est ca??


----------



## alaincha (16 Juin 2009)

SPVince a dit:


> j'ai voulu regardé la ram que j'avais. J'ai retiré ces dernières puis les aient remis mais depuis dès que je veux démarrer, le bouton s'allume le ventilo aussi puis aussitot un petit bip retentit



Tu devrais lire ça.

Ça semble vouloir dire que tu n'as pas remis tes barrettes de RAM correctement en place.

Et il faudra expliquer pourquoi tu as voulu "regarder" ta RAM .


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juin 2009)

SPVince a dit:


> c'est G4 mais quel précision d'autre??



G4 c'est un processeur, pas une machine 
macmini
tour
powerbook
mac cube
ibook
?
 



SPVince a dit:


> reset carte mère c'est le PMU c'est ca??



reset pmu c'est une réinitialisation de l'alimentation

et la procédure dépend du type de machine que tu as


----------



## maxetmac (17 Juin 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> G4 c'est un processeur, pas une machine
> macmini
> tour
> powerbook
> ...



+1=>arlequin
comment t'aider quand on ne sait pas quel type de machine tu disposes.....


----------



## alaincha (17 Juin 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> et la procédure dépend du type de machine que tu as



Oui, mais un beep au démarrage (c'est ce qu'il nous dit) signifie en principe qu'il n'y a pas de RAM installée. 

Quelle que soit la machine.

Il est donc très probable qu'il n'a pas réinstallé correctement ses barrettes après les avoir examinées.


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juin 2009)

alaincha a dit:


> Oui, mais un beep au démarrage (c'est ce qu'il nous dit) signifie en principe qu'il n'y a pas de RAM installée.
> 
> Quelle que soit la machine.
> 
> Il est donc très probable qu'il n'a pas réinstallé correctement ses barrettes après les avoir examinées.



avais zappé le bip 

bien vu


----------

